# Shift kit install and results



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I would like to tell everyone about the shift kit I installed in my 96 2500 auto/diesel.After drivin it a year with the motor turned up to 250hp,I finally put in the shift kit to increase line pressure so the clutches wont slip.The kit I installed is a Trans-go TFOD-diesel shift kit.The instructions are a little vague if you are not familiar with the removal of valve body,they could improve that,it looks like it's for the pro,not the weekend mechanic.Once the body is out,it is much better.The first one I did was my truck,it took 6 hours from start to finish.This was the first mopar trans I have dug into,so I was careful and took my time with every step.I wish I had put this in the day I bought the truck,now I feel stupid for not doing it sooner.It has transformed my tranny from being marginal at holding the increased power,into a solid gear changing beast.Now ther lockup converter engages firmer and quicker,and it's holding power is doubled.It isn't to harsh at part throttle but is soloid at WOT.Now it holds the power at any speed,before I could slip the lockup converter at low engine speeds if I rolled on in 3rd or 4th.It also has a new shift valve so now I dont have to leave it in N and set brake to circulate fluid to cooler,but it's such a habit that I still cant break it yet.I also put one in my friends 94 V10 2500 4x4.It had been chattering in second,would slip in 2nd if pushed hard and had a hard 1-2 shift,but a loose 2-3 and a weak TCC engagement.It has 97000 miles on it.After the shift kit,which is a Trans-go TFOD shift kit,all the problems are gone,it now shifts better and never chatters,lockup is firm and solid,the 2-3 is solid and sure.If someone told me they had rebiult the trans I would have told them they did a great job,because its better than new.I highly recommend both of these kits to everyone who has a 46-47RH or RE trans,they will help your tranny last longer and circulate fliud in park-which is worth the cost all by itself.I think they retail for around $50 dollars.I bought mine through a transmision parts wholesaler that we use at the shop,if you want the name and #E-mail me off list.Or just go to transgo.com I think that most of the guys on this forum could install it themselves,but it requires patience and cleanliness.The 2nd one I did took 2 1/2 hours,but this is on a lift and with air tools and a neat shop,and my brother helping.When I buy a new truck this year it will be the first thing I do to it,unless they have built them with more pressure in recent years.

----------
John D


----------

